

Deep analysis of a modern web site [pdf] - dendory
http://dendory.net/screenshots/site_analysis.pdf

======
long
This analysis shows that websites are increasingly composed of many assets
spread across many different servers. And it suggests that trying to go
against this heterogeneity trend is wasted effort, as CDNs are always
improving.

That said -- are there teams out there actively trying to centralize
everything? e.g., pre-computing all the assets needed to serve a page and
delivering it in as few bundles as possible from a single host?

